

Latinamerican applicants to YC? - imasr

Are there any other applicants, either accepted or rejected, from Latinamerica out there?
We are from Argentina and got rejected and like to find out about other experiences.
======
leovernazza
I am participating of the Open-Coffee Club here in Montevideo
(<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/group/3668>) and I think it's a good kick off...

I was kidding about replicating YC because it's impossible to do. YC is the
YC'people.

But, we could organize a startup weekend like this:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/07/startupweekend-70-found...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/07/startupweekend-70-founders-
create-company-in-one-weekend/)

What do you think? We can start the company with the required hype all over
the continent... I think 70 people is too much... but maybe 20-30?

Drop me a line to leovernazza [at] himalia.net

~~~
imasr
I actually think is not a bad idea to take the concept and try to replicate
it. It'll cost far less to do it here and wouldn't be as much competition. The
big question is if there are enough of us to give it a try.

You can reach me at rafael_imas[at]yahoo[dot]com

Let's open a group somewhere to follow up on this.

~~~
german
I just sent invites to a new google group, its a great idea.

------
leovernazza
Google Group: <http://groups.google.com/group/yc-latinoamerica>

~~~
mariorz
I'm from mexico, the google groups idea sounds cool to stay in touch, did you
just start that?

Saludos!

~~~
german
Yes, like 2 hours ago =)

------
leovernazza
I am from Uruguay, we should try to create a new YC'like in Punta del Este.
Could you find one referent in your country to make it happen? I can find some
of them here.

I am sure after posting some photos of punta del este girls everyone in
California would want to move here with us, including pg :)

~~~
german
I would be a great idea for all southamerican founders to know each other
personally.

------
german
Hi imasr, we are from Peru, maybe we can share experiences (En espanol por
supuesto) email me at:

german (at) prezentit (dot) com ;)

Update:

Another idea: Lets create Latin American Y-Combinator!

(maybe we can sell it as a reality show)

~~~
aristus
"Combinador I-Griega"? :)

En serio, en el mercado mas grande de latam, hablan portuguesa, no espanol. El
problema de las tres idiomas es un poco dificil.

The largest internet market in Latam speaks Portuguese, not Spanish. The
problem of the three languages makes things more difficult.

~~~
brlewis
Just use English or Spanish. Most hackers learn English the way early 20th-
century engineers learned German, because most technical docs are in it. Or
use Spanish because Brazileros generally understand it, and most think they
can even speak it. :-)

~~~
aristus
:) That works inside the company. At Terespondo we muddled through between
engineers in Miami & Sao Paulo.

But with customers you have to go the extra mile to make support for each
language (& currency, culture, laws, etc) first-class. Our customers loved
that; it was a competitive advantage that helped us go toe-to-toe with Google
and Overture in Latam.

~~~
brlewis
Oh, I see. I thought you were referring to difficulties for a Latin-American Y
Combinator. You're actually talking about difficulties for its startup
companies.

